
Music for Programming - arnold_palmur
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;musicforprogramming.net&#x2F;
======
hootbootscoot
I highly recommend ocelot music.
[https://ocelot.bandcamp.com](https://ocelot.bandcamp.com)
[http://ocelotmusic.com](http://ocelotmusic.com)

